# Mosquito lake - Submerged bridge



## KeggER420 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ever wonder what it looks like? This thing has claimed so many of my lures! Took this snapshot off of my 798ci si HD this past weekend. The clarity is poor from uploading, but on my unit it is crystal. You can even see all the fish around it!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have an 898 and looking at bottom structure like that bridge is great. you can see some down trees on the other side of the lake. also noticed what looked like telephone poles. and what appeared to be an old row boat


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

only one way to find out. lets go swimming!!!
wonder how it got there.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

How the bridge got there, Johnny?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah. never have heard of any submerged bridges around where i live.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

LMAO!!!!! Great stuff Kegg...


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Cool stuff I've always wanted to see it. Thank you


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

You 2 post seeing the bridge under water. Witch bridges you referring to as there was lot under that lake but the most popular was the 2 where the road goes across lake at the cemetery but there is more then those 2. That road was only cement one thus still there. Rest was dirt and are washed out over the years. Yet had bridges to as there was a few creeks leading all over the place as there was a lake there and I know where it was. I was very interested in those 2 but best I heard was they blew them up with dynamite and only the support pilings are there. Any ways I bet I was last see them before they went under water. If any ones got info do tell me what you can to the 2 bridges I mention as there only 2 I remember. By the way I was last see the water tower before they filled the lake. Wow it looked big as it now does. About 2 or 3 stories high. Well any input on theses is welcome plus pictures. Linda at causeway suppose have some and when I am up there will see what she has.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok stan the OP is talking about the bridge at the grave yard, not the others, my great grandmother used to tell me of other crossing of the creek before the lake was the lake because they had to sell jelly when she was a young girl. her name was eutoka and she lived on mecca circle, suckers sold the house and tore it down while i was overseas.. still have a bad taste in my mouth every time i go around mecca circle and see the property by the fire department..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks as though the steel arch structure is still intact. That would explain all those lost jigs and vibees and unfortunately anchors.


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would like to see a map of what was submerged in the lake to look for it. I spend to much time fishing and not enough looking at the down imaging. Need to spend a day just scanning the bottom

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To see more on bridge. To Ezbite I thought it was the grave yard ones. Hey can you remember the black bear on Mecca circle ? To more then just the 2 bridges there was also a few covered ones else where that if not removed back then are rotted out long by now. Plus iron ones to. More then just 2 under water in lake. Hey to the 798 ci si HD and 898 what heck are those. That can see fish and rest as want get me one. Had Aqua Vue underwater cameras and no boat thus sold them and gave up ever see the bridges till now that this posting. Not long ago there was a post on the bridges and some one claim they was dynamited and gone. Another said they was there and he could touch one them with his fishing pole and it was rusted bad. If anything I say here on these I got info off the others then seeing the bridges before they was flooded over. Is all I can say on them. Hope more can add more to what ever on them. Till then have give up on them.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 798ci SI too! still looking for my poles my 3yr old threw overboard. 

Is it legal to dive in mosquito? I have relatives with diving gear!


----------



## KeggER420 (Mar 10, 2013)

This bridge is the one near the cemetary. Never knew just how big it was but the fish sure do like to hang around it. Last year when the water level was down so far, I'm surprised it wasn't visible.... It worse, ppl didn't damage their boats on it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Note ALL the gravel road creek crossings w culverts going N & S from the dam to the West side campground.
lol,,,, when 'times-are-tough', that's where we find the specks! ;')

Enjoy
Jer


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Note ALL the gravel road creek crossings w culverts going N & S from the dam to the West side campground.
> lol,,,, when 'times-are-tough', that's where we find the specks! ;')
> 
> Enjoy
> Jer


Thanks for posting! Those are nice charts.


----------



## jimbob44 (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome maps Iprinted those babies out!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

interesting. get right on em and drop a jig tipped with a minnow on them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> interesting. get right on em and drop a jig tipped with a minnow on them.


Ya Johny,,,, That's the program, and don't forget a sacrificial 'Bridge Hook'!
BUT, if you follow the road bed East of the bridge a couple hundred yds, you'll find what looks like guardrail posts, they're right on the South side of the old road-bed drop-off. That's where the largest crappies hang out! 
There'll be big rocks on the side of the road bed,,, we'll find an eye or two there but they are usually small


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I appreciate the maps doboy! Thanks man! The pictures of the bridge are pretty cool. I was always curious


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dan44149 said:


> Thanks for posting! Those are nice charts.


Your welcome Dan.

I aquired about 30 of 'em,,,, From Kizua to Cinci!
It took over a YEAR to find someone to copy them and put 'em in an electronic format!
Like I said,,, I'm getting old,,,, time to pass on all my CRAP! 
ENJOY


----------



## KeggER420 (Mar 10, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Ya Johny,,,, That's the program, and don't forget a sacrificial 'Bridge Hook'!
> BUT, if you follow the road bed East of the bridge a couple hundred yds, you'll find what looks like guardrail posts, they're right on the South side of the old road-bed drop-off. That's where the largest crappies hang out!
> There'll be big rocks on the side of the road bed,,, we'll find an eye or two there but they are usually small


Here is a pic if the guardrails doboy is talking about. You can see on the sonar all the marks










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Kegger,

"One pic is worth a thousand words!"
We always wanted to take the UW Camera,,,, but keep forgetting it!

What make/ model sonar w gps do you have there?
( But Most likely to rich for my wallet!  )

FYI,,, Hey guys,,,, if anyone wants a copy of any old maps, you'll have to send me an email address. This OGF 'In-box' is always full and I hate to start deleting important references.
Thanks 
jer


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Doboy, those maps are incredible pieces of history. I can't thank you enough for uploading them. That was very gracious, and much much appreciated.


----------



## KeggER420 (Mar 10, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Kegger,
> 
> "One pic is worth a thousand words!"
> We always wanted to take the UW Camera,,,, but keep forgetting it!
> ...


I use a 798ci si HD humminbird. This thing has changed the way I fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

cmiller said:


> I have a 798ci SI too! still looking for my poles my 3yr old threw overboard.
> 
> Is it legal to dive in mosquito? I have relatives with diving gear!


Was wondering if you ever did snag any them poles as I see no big fish you would be catching now you got a boat. Was going try to help you snag them.


----------



## bolter (Mar 19, 2006)

I printed those out too, been looking for one for mosquito for a while! Thanks! Heading to try alum this weekend, don't suppose you have one for there too???!!! lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not too long ago there was a good thread on the bridge that someone posted here. It had the brief history of it with old photos before it was dropped.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> Not too long ago there was a good thread on the bridge that someone posted here. It had the brief history of it with old photos before it was dropped.


If memory be right it was Linda at causeway bait shop. Some one in her family had them and she said they was at bait shop to ask see them if want see them. Thought she posted 2 the bridges on here but that was back a bit.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Not too long ago there was a good thread on the bridge that someone posted here. It had the brief history of it with old photos before it was dropped.


That was me with the post with the old pictures and information on the old bridges. Linda gave me a book that she had compiled and asked me to do the thread. I'll have to try to find the post again.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

*Sunken Bridge at Mosquito* 


I just spent the last three hours looking at a wonderful history of the creation of Mosquito Lake. In an earlier post I mentioned that my grandfather was one of the lumber contractors that cut out the lake. My father was with him at age 11-12. Although my granddad passed away when I was only 3, my father told me stories of the time he spent at the lumber mill that granddad set up in Mecca in 1944. He told me that the men of the crew slept in an old bus and one even had a working moonshine still cooking away in a wooded corner. It was a government project and a very welcome source of income for many hard pressed men of the day.
Dad told me how they used teams of horses to skid out the logs and the mill that granddad ran was built from the chaise of an old Model T Ford. He also told me how the lake flooded way too fast when the dam was opened. Thousands of logs were lost due to the flood. The unexpected rate the lake basin filled also stopped the removal of the main bridge that crossed Mosquito Creek at one of the widest spots. Instead of removing the bridge, it was dynamited while almost completely submerged. 
I don't know how she did it, but our good friend Linda, owner of Causeway Sporting Goods, compiled an in depth history, from the time before the Lake was started till today. She has a treasure trove of photos that I have been enjoying for hours now. In the old pictures is one of a little boy startling a log, being skidded out by a team of horses. Another shows an old bus that housed the day workers. 
A lot of us older guys find this rather nostalgic, but for me it was a peek into my own family's past. I can never be sure that it's my father sitting on that log, but I would like to think so. All the stories he told me many years ago just came to life. One picture shows the top couple feet of the bridge sticking out of the freezing water. That's the same dam bridge that has two of my anchors and countless crank baits and jigs.
It's the spot we have all looked for on our depth finders, now just a dark blob on a digital screen. I took two of Linda's pictures, scanned them onto my computer and did my best to improve the quality with my photo workshop. One has a horse drawn wagon crossing, and lush trees and bushes all around. It was the area swimming hole. I'm going to try to figure out how to post them, so stand by for an update as soon as I figure it out.
I can't thank you enough Linda! It meant a lot to me to see all of this.
Tight lines to all! John (lawman) I GOT IT!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Lawman60 said:


> *Sunken Bridge at Mosquito*
> 
> 
> I just spent the last three hours looking at a wonderful history of the creation of Mosquito Lake. In an earlier post I mentioned that my grandfather was one of the lumber contractors that cut out the lake. My father was with him at age 11-12. Although my granddad passed away when I was only 3, my father told me stories of the time he spent at the lumber mill that granddad set up in Mecca in 1944. He told me that the men of the crew slept in an old bus and one even had a working moonshine still cooking away in a wooded corner. It was a government project and a very welcome source of income for many hard pressed men of the day.
> ...


Great to see this again. Now to other thing you say your mom and dad lived in Conny and I asked if they just might had any pictures of the Blue pike cannery at the dock or of the bridge that span the walls cap as when I was up there it had one but some big boat or what ever torn it out. Back then you could gone out to light house to fish but that was along walk and there was something as 50 or more there using cane and bamboo poles to latest Phuigers and what else beats me. When you came back man you was tired as they come. Those was the day and Blue Pike was the fish caught off the wall out on the light house not by the shore.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Eriesteamer said:


> Great to see this again. Now to other thing you say your mom and dad lived in Conny and I asked if they just might had any pictures of the Blue pike cannery at the dock or of the bridge that span the walls cap as when I was up there it had one but some big boat or what ever torn it out. Back then you could gone out to light house to fish but that was along walk and there was something as 50 or more there using cane and bamboo poles to latest Phuigers and what else beats me. When you came back man you was tired as they come. Those was the day and Blue Pike was the fish caught off the wall out on the light house not by the shore.


No such luck Stan, sorry.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the repost and info Lawman! One can only imagine how many anchors and jig heads are stuck to that bridge.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Kegger,
> 
> "One pic is worth a thousand words!"
> We always wanted to take the UW Camera,,,, but keep forgetting it!
> ...


Doboy, you can save all your PM's as a text file(can be opened by anything) and delete the contents of your inbox/sent/whichever folders.. Theres a little link at the bottom of your messaging window that lets you save everything. Thanks for uploading the maps! Neat stuff. I don't get up that way much anymore but ya never know. Have any of Pymatuning?


----------



## dmadorma (Jul 24, 2012)

How deep is that bridge? I don't have a sonar and wondering what depths to find it.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I had the same question as dmadorma. In addition how far out from shore is the bridge. I'm heading out to Mosquito on Sat. and I'd like to see if I can find it. Thanks.

-Randy


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Right now, with the high water, the graph says +-9'. We had no problem catching specks over the top using a *slip bobber*, 8' deep. 
SAVE THOSE JIGS! 

Most of the time, the larger specks & eyes are around the outside, but you gotta be quick,,,, they head right for the iron!

AND, Make a 'Bridge Hook' out of a 3' piece of re-bar,,, shape it like a fishing hook. 

Good Luck


----------

